

Creating a Chip8 interpreter/emulator in C++14 [video] - ingve
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpLoS7B6T94

======
pmelendez
Is the author a bus driver? Nothing wrong with that but he seems to enjoy
programming quite a bit so I wonder why is he not working as a full time
developer?

~~~
ratfacemcgee
imagine you really loved eating chocolate. like, you adored it. all you did
was read chocolate blogs, and made videos about chocolate and went to
chocolate meet ups.

that doesn't necessarily mean you would go work at a chocolate factory. It'd
probably ruin it for you.

Some people just like programming as a hobby.

~~~
pmelendez
I like your analogy... but if I was that kind of chocolate lover I would have
a chocolate store or be a chocolate writer/consultant. Unless the author
enjoys driving more than programming (which might actually be the case), I
just find natural for a person to follow their passion.

~~~
ratfacemcgee
Thats a good point. Up until your post, I didn't realise the guy was a bus
driver actually (I've watched some of his old videos where he makes a NES
emulator in one take).

